# From the party who's supposed to bring us responsible spending...



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

At least they've got their priorities in order. 

Palin stylist draws higher pay than policy adviser

Between this and clothes that cost more than my house, I wonder if the Mighty Mac knew how high-maintenance this woman was going to be when he picked her? :watching:

:smt1099


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't know anything about fashion..... if its not a hockey jersey or a Champion sweatshirt I'm not sure how much it costs ......:smt082

But I would imagine that Obama is not wearing off the rack suits either ....

Of course McCain might look back and wish he spent the $150k somewhere else, because Palin lovers would not care what she was wearing. Some might prefer she not wear anything at all ........:watching:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

You'd think with a top notch team of (supposedly) bright advisors, someone would have realized that spending almost $200,000 to polish this woman up (or put lip stick on a pitbull?) was going to come out in the press and wasn't going to look good for a woman trying to project a down-home folksy image. 

Its this lack of forethought that spooks me most about McCain. With Obama giving half a week notice that he was dropping out of the race for a few days to visit his grandmother, you'd think McCain would have something planned to try and capitalize on that. John McCain has been his own biggest obstacle in this race.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is that supposed to be incriminating? It PALES in comparison to $200,000!

I've spent that much at the bar (of my own personal money) just on drinks for some clients.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Iranian Caviar!!!! She *is* a terrorist! :smt076

Two wrongs don't make a right (but 3 lefts do). I stand by my previous statement that both sides suck and I will likely be voting for neither McCain or Obama.

Keep blaming the media if you want, but McCain is his own worst enemy in this race, especially since he started showing the press how much of a maverick he is by picking fights with the press. He didn't do his homework in vetting his VP pick. He started picking fights with the same press that used to adore him. Now the details that he overlooked during the flurry of activity since the convention are biting him in the ass.

Why can't the Republicans forget about what gay people are up to, and forget about abortion, and forget stem cell research, and forget about family values and and forget about every other divisive and distractive issue that gets pushed by our own American Taliban, the religious right, and concentrate on two things: Responsible Spending and Smaller Government. :smt1099

Oh, the world would swing if I were king!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> Is that supposed to be incriminating? It PALES in comparison to $200,000!
> 
> I've spent that much at the bar (of my own personal money) just on drinks for some clients.


No, not incriminating at all... she's "spreading the wealth". Hell, I spent 5.86 tonight at taco bell. Just doing my part. :smt023

$200,000 for clothes...yeah, that's a shitload. So is $100.00 for a f*cking lobster or $100.00 for fish eggs. At least you can wear the clothes again or donate them for public auction so the money can go to charity or something. But, Spending $400.00+ for something you're going to shit out the next morning is just plain stupid.

This is more of that hypocripsy that I've talked about before...it seems to be running rampant at this point.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

A fashionista friend at work said that Obama wears $3,000 suits. She might be wrong of course, but she IS planning to vote for The Revered One. 

Wearing expensive clothes to impress the plebes (that would be us) is old news in the political world. No one ever accused Jackie Kennedy or Nancy Reagan of shopping in the bargain basement.

Of course, Obama and McCain are both multi-millionaires -- I simply don't care what any of them spend on clothes. If I stayed up all night thinking I couldn't come up with anything that would be less relevant in comparing the dems and reps. All noise, no signal


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, I suppose this is what you get when you pick a beauty pageant contestant as your VP. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/election2008/2008-10-22-palin-clothing-donate_N.htm?csp=34

WASHINGTON (AP) - A spokeswoman for Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin says the campaign will donate to charity some $150,000 in clothing and accessories the Republican National Committee has purchased for the Alaska governor.

Money donated to the Republican campaign paid for the clothes and others items.

POLITICS BLOG: Flap over Palins' clothing, other campaign news
FROM POLITICO.COM: RNC spent more than $150K on Palins' clothes, accessories

The announcement comes after Politico.com reported that the RNC had spent more than $49,000 at Saks Fifth Avenue stores in St. Louis and New York and another $75,000 at Neiman Marcus in Minneapolis. The purchases were reported in the McCain campaign's September FEC report.

Palin spokeswoman Tracey Schmitt released a statement saying it was always the intent that the clothing go to a charitable purpose after the campaign.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

JustRick said:


> A fashionista friend at work said that Obama wears $3,000 suits.


But Barry pays for his own clothes, just like Biden pays for his own clothes and just like McCain pays for his own clothes.

Why is it that Palin, who along with her husband is reported to be a millionaire, who has a closet full of clothes that are good enough for official state functions for the Govenor of Alaska, needs the RNC to buy her $150,000 worth of clothes and "accessories"?


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

kev74 said:


> But Barry pays for his own clothes, just like Biden pays for his own clothes and just like McCain pays for his own clothes.
> 
> Why is it that Palin, who along with her husband is reported to be a millionaire, who has a closet full of clothes that are good enough for official state functions for the Govenor of Alaska, needs the RNC to buy her $150,000 worth of clothes and "accessories"?


It sounds to me like the RNC figures they have a greater chance of winning this way.

Do you really care about this? The Obama campaign is paying ACORN to register illegal aliens to vote, aren't you a little more concerned about that than whether or not Palin is buying her own Jimmy Choo's?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

JustRick said:


> Do you really care about this? The Obama campaign is paying ACORN to register illegal aliens to vote, aren't you a little more concerned about that than whether or not Palin is buying her own Jimmy Choo's?


Exactly!!!

So why are liberals more concerned about Gov. Palin's wardrobe than the nearly one million dollars that Obama gave to ACORN to perpetrate the largest orchestrated widespread voter registration fraud in our nations history? This is exactly what Obama's campaign means when they say "Hope & Change". When Obama's 15 year association with ACORN comes up, liberals "Hope to Change" the subject. Let's don't talk about the liberal funded criminal organization ACORN. No, let's talk about something really important......I know, let's talk about Gov. Palin's clothes!

Why is it that when someone questions Obama's 15-20 year relationships with radicals and criminals like ACORN, William Ayers, the Daley political machine, Frank Marshal Davis, Bernadine Dohrn, "Father" Plfeger, Tony Rezko, and last but not least, the "Reverend" Jeremiah Wright (listed in alphabetical order for fairness), liberals say that things like this don't matter. Only the issues matter.

So when did Gov. Palin's wardrobe become an "issue"?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

James NM said:


> Why is it that when someone questions Obama's 15-20 year relationships with radicals and criminals like ACORN, William Ayers, the Daley political machine, Frank Marshal Davis, Bernadine Dohrn, "Father" Plfeger, Tony Rezko, and last but not least, the "Reverend" Jeremiah Wright (listed in alphabetical order for fairness), liberals say that things like this don't matter. Only the issues matter.
> 
> So when did Gov. Palin's wardrobe become an "issue"?


You have to understand how the liberal mind works... It's the same mindset that re-elects Ted Kennedy every election cycle. I gave up years ago trying to understand, I just laugh now and say "I told ya so" alot. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

kev74 said:


> At least they've got their priorities in order.
> 
> Palin stylist draws higher pay than policy adviser
> 
> ...


Are you sure you want to bring up spending? The article you reference states ,

The reports illustrated Obama's superior financial position going into October. He spent more than $80 million on media advertising. McCain, using his resources and the Republican National Committee's, spent a combined $38 million on ads.

So your guy spent twice as much in the same period. I guess its not how much you spend to win a campaign, but what you spend it on?

Typical.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> So your guy spent twice as much in the same period. I guess its not how much you spend to win a campaign, but what you spend it on?
> 
> Typical.


:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023

Before the general election Obama signed a pledge to accept public funds, just as McCain did. Only McCain kept his promise. Now Obama is trying to buy the election by spending the most money in US election HISTORY!

So kev, I guess it's ok for Obama to fund a criminal organization like ACORN, just as long as no clothes are involved? Yea, I guess I see your point.:buttkick:


----------

